# Kamp Kenan encouraging people to keep different species together with tortoises :(



## Eduardo Hernandez (Aug 4, 2018)

Can't believe more people aren't correcting him in the comments...


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 4, 2018)

Ugh


----------



## Tom (Aug 4, 2018)

This is a nice change. We usually have to type for an hour to explain why this isn't the guy to take tortoise advice from…

I hope people will see this and re-think their opinion of Kenan as an advice giver.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Aug 4, 2018)

I used to really like watching his videos but there were always problems with his advice. But lately it seems the advice has been getting worse and even the videos seem to not be what they once were. More personal stuff and less reptile stuff. Bummer


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 4, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I used to really like watching his videos but there were always problems with his advice. But lately it seems the advice has been getting worse and even the videos seem to not be what they once were. More personal stuff and less reptile stuff. Bummer


His popularity grows, and his name is now a brand. He needs to make a living and he does. His advice is not exactly the best advice in the world, but you can still learn from him! You can learn how not to do things, and really a lot of his enclosures are nice for ideas, just not recommended what he keeps in most of them, lol. His neighbor Kyle who keeps crocs has some crazy structures, but he is made of money and able to sink millions and millions of dollars into his properties. 

Kyle


----------



## Loni (Aug 4, 2018)

Tom said:


> This is a nice change. We usually have to type for an hour to explain why this isn't the guy to take tortoise advice from…
> 
> I hope people will see this and re-think their opinion of Kenan as an advice giver.


I knew/know nothing. Was researching for my first tortoise and saw his uTube on the species I was researching. Watched the first 3 minutes and turned it off. He very obviously wasn't the experienced source of knowledge I was looking for. Neither are most of the posts that come up on an internet search. Thank heavens I found this forum!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 4, 2018)

He's an entertainer.
And he IS entertaining to watch.
It's a shame that he us also so full of horrible advice


----------



## Danielthereptilekeeper (Feb 13, 2019)

I disagreed with that one. He did say that he does not like to mix his Sulcatas and leopards.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 13, 2019)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I used to really like watching his videos but there were always problems with his advice. But lately it seems the advice has been getting worse and even the videos seem to not be what they once were. More personal stuff and less reptile stuff. Bummer



~ What i notice is that he is running out of material and trying to keep his views up, revenue.......


----------



## Danielthereptilekeeper (Feb 13, 2019)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ What i notice is that he is running out of material and trying to keep his views up, revenue.......



I have been noticed that


----------



## Danielthereptilekeeper (Feb 13, 2019)

Danielthereptilekeeper said:


> I have been noticed that



Noticing*


----------

